# Are you patient when it comes to crafting furniture?



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 5, 2017)

I sure am, I don't mind the horrific, loathing long hours that you have to wait to complete it.

How about you guys?


----------



## JellyLu (Dec 5, 2017)

I don't mind it either! I usually craft items that take a few hours during the day and then throw some items that take 8+hours in before bed~


----------



## Sheando (Dec 5, 2017)

I actually don't mind. I've never used leaf tickets except to open up more crafting slots. Now that I'm farther into the game, I almost never have three things crafting at once anyway. I like that I have to wait a day or two between villagers. The only time I feel a little impatient is when I'm waiting on 48-hour amenities. Now THAT is a long wait!


----------



## Bcat (Dec 5, 2017)

I don’t mind waiting. I’ve only used least tickets to finish crafting for the Christmas items, and even then it was only a few


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 5, 2017)

Nah, I'd go broke if I used leaf tickets to speed things up.  I'm unusually patient with games like this.


----------



## arbra (Dec 5, 2017)

I usually wait for the crafting time, although now that they just added some 5 day timed events, I may have to change that..with some long wait hours to craft, and the number of items to craft per villagers, I may have to use tickets to get 4 people invited within 5 days


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 5, 2017)

It normally doesn't bother me, but the fact that there's the 5-day goals for inviting villagers I keep checking the furniture to get it out as soon as I possibly can just to meet those goals lmao


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes I am, I don't think using leaf tickets on speeding up the process is worth it tbh


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 5, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Nah, I'd go broke if I used leaf tickets to speed things up.  I'm unusually patient with games like this.


I figured you'd post something like this.

(I'm not stalking you, honest.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheando said:


> I actually don't mind. I've never used leaf tickets except to open up more crafting slots. Now that I'm farther into the game, I almost never have three things crafting at once anyway. I like that I have to wait a day or two between villagers. The only time I feel a little impatient is when I'm waiting on 48-hour amenities. Now THAT is a long wait!


I'm actually fine with that too. Even Stage 3 amenities.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait. Did you say you're impatient or patient? I never think before I post. *facepalm*


----------



## chamsae (Dec 5, 2017)

im saving up my tickets for later and i want to unlock the third crafting slot so i dont really speed the process up. i dont mind waiting, and im bad at checking this game so most of the time i dont even remember i have something in the crafting slots


----------



## Vonny (Dec 5, 2017)

Did I miss something? What’s this 5 day nonsense?


----------



## angiepie (Dec 5, 2017)

Yup. It doesn't bother me. The days go by quickly enough. ;p


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 5, 2017)

Even though I find some of the crafting hours a little ridiculous, I don't mind waiting. The hours usually fly by and before I know it they are done. Even with the bigger amenities that take days to finish they get done quicker than I realize.


----------



## hestu (Dec 5, 2017)

I hate waiting 48 hours for new amenities, but everything else is fine with me. I'm trying to save up my leaf tickets for new npcs or something, it seems like a waste to spend them on creating haha


----------



## Cryptade (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm honestly more impatient when waiting to click when catching bugs and fish than waiting for furniture/amenities. 
I'm also a money hoarder so I like to spend as little in-game currency as I can and I never use real money for apps.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 6, 2017)

The strange thing is, though, is that I'm impatient when the crafting time is only a few minutes left. That's when I use one leaf ticket.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2017)

Nope, but at least I splurged on unlocking all the slots so i can do multiple stuff at once.

Those 48 h++++ ones though... like umm hello?


----------



## Anactoria (Dec 6, 2017)

Yep! It keeps the game at a good pace and helps prevent me from burning out on so many grindy quests  Really good for studying/exam periods too.

Plus it feels kind of terrific to have progressed so far without spending leaf tickets or real money.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 6, 2017)

I don?t really mind waiting because you can hoard materials for new items in the meantime. Additionally, I try to keep all my crafting slots filled at all times - so whenever I turn the game on, the first thing I do is empty and refill whatever slot is open, without even bothering to look at the timers.


----------



## noctibloom (Dec 7, 2017)

i'd say I'm pretty patient. I have plenty of things to do during my day anyway, so things just naturally happen in the background as I go about my day.


----------



## Stitched (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm pretty patient. Finals week in college is only letting me check in at every villager change, anyways. If I have a long piece of furniture, I usually will request it before I go to bed so it's done when I'm out of my morning classes. The 2-day+ long amenities and stuff are what they are. I have other things to occupy my time, so it's not too bad, plus one tent usually takes all my cotton anyways.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

I've never spent leaf tickets to speed up the process so I think I'm pretty patient. It does get frustrating with the 48 hour one though!


----------



## Fizzii (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm a super impatient person and I just want all of the villagers in my campsite but I think i've only used leaf tickets once to hurry it up. It's just irritating to me lmao


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 8, 2017)

i don't really care, but if something takes 48 hours i probably won't even touch the game for a couple of days


----------

